# Cast Iron Woodburner



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how I should clean a cast iron woodburner please?

Many thanks

followinghim


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Can you give us more information? Is it all cast or part enamel? Is it rust or grease? Usually if it isn't bad you can do cast with a brush, or a brush attachment to hand drill. Where do you want to clean, inside or outside?


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

It is cast iron and some parts of it are looking sort of rusty. I am not at all sure how to clean it and keep it looking nice.

Many thanks

followinghim


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Use a wire brush and then stove black. Stove Black comes thick or thin, and is at hardware stores.I like the thin, apply it with a brush or rag. Use rubber gloves.


----------

